# RAF West Raynham



## losttom (Apr 12, 2010)

Visited here with LittleLaura and Diehardlove. Was a good day and a huge site. 
Highlight for me was getting into the Rapier dome. 
The base opened in the 1930's and closed in the 1990's. Parts of the site are still used as units and theres also a housing estate there. 

Anyway on with the pics...


The bunkers at the back end of the site













Station headquarters and chapel





Airmans restaurant

















Telecommunications





self destruct...






























The Dome














Control towers


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like a good site to visit.

Whats the heras fencing for, to keep people out, or because its due for demo?


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 12, 2010)

nice pics tom was a good day,haha you caught me on the climbing frame on a pic lol


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 12, 2010)

Excellent report! 
Hope you're ready for the inevitable 100 PMs asking you for access details for the dome! 
It really is a surreal place isn't it? So much of the site looks like other local military venues.
Did you find any 'Most Haunted' tat?


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice work there Tom! The place is still excellent!


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 12, 2010)

UrbanX said:


> Excellent report!
> Hope you're ready for the inevitable 100 PMs asking you for access details for the dome!
> It really is a surreal place isn't it? So much of the site looks like other local military venues.
> Did you find any 'Most Haunted' tat?



haha yes thats a funny thing about getting in somewhere good,the sound in there was really strange a tiny noise was as loud as a bang and was quite light in there even though there was no windows etc.


----------



## losttom (Apr 12, 2010)

Urban Mole said:


> Looks like a good site to visit.
> 
> Whats the heras fencing for, to keep people out, or because its due for demo?



I think its more for keeping people out, i could be wrong though!



diehardlove said:


> nice pics tom was a good day,haha you caught me on the climbing frame on a pic lol



Had to be done mate, could of been the one of you on the ropes....



UrbanX said:


> Excellent report!
> Hope you're ready for the inevitable 100 PMs asking you for access details for the dome!
> It really is a surreal place isn't it? So much of the site looks like other local military venues.
> Did you find any 'Most Haunted' tat?



Thanks UrbanX, havnt had any pm's yet.....
Didnt find any most haunted stuff


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 12, 2010)

losttom said:


> I think its more for keeping people out, i could be wrong though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha what you like the ropes were embarresing very good day mate i really enjoyed it


----------



## losttom (Apr 14, 2010)

diehardlove said:


> haha what you like the ropes were embarresing very good day mate i really enjoyed it



Bet your glad i cant actually find that pic


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice explore - well done.


----------



## Bettyboo (Apr 17, 2010)

Great pics there, ironic as watching Most Haunteds Live when they went there, what an amazing place


----------



## Dab (Apr 18, 2010)

great find lads, that dome looks cool


----------

